# Patterns for Redfish in Clear Warm Water



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

So what do yall throw this time of the year when the water is warm and clear? I fished Saturday and saw a few fish mixed in with the mullet. I was throwing a rootbeer colored shrimp and then swapped over to a gold/red spoon fly. I would have put money on that shrimp pattern getting hammered but no dice.

I know that fish this time of the year can get real stubborn but dang I am still scratching my head as to what else I could have been doing wrong.


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Try baitfish imitations or maybe a dark crabby thing on the bottom.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

......


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

grouper22 said:


> Braid to 24" of 15lb fluoro.


Interesting setup. How does your fly rod deal with casting that?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, I missed that this was in the fly section.


----------

